# MUST READ!



## Sean1997- (Nov 9, 2015)

I have had this condition twice, recovered twice. Both long years of gruelling agony. The thing that has triggered the onset of dp in my opinion is because of prior inflammation in the body that causes the endocrine system to act out of wack.

Therefore I believe a lot of you may have blood pressure problems, POTS. This condition people write of the same symptoms as everyone here. Check out POTS and a tilt table test could be done to see if you have it.

But sugar should seriously be avoided at all costs. Fruits are generally okay, however don't eat too much foods containing fructose; like apples.

Also I wrote a song after recovering this time about remaining positive and optimistic despite being in a horrible place. The song is called the healing storm, and it's a lot to do with my suffering and how I felt. But how all idea sudden once I started changing my thoughts my condition seemed to ease. Accepting it, as the clichéd phrase goes.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Quick question does caffeine or aspartam affect inflammation? Because i kinda like those 2


----------



## Sean1997- (Nov 9, 2015)

Not entirely sure however caffeine still raises your bp and aspartame would do yes


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Wowww nice song !!


----------

